# 6 wk+2 days Ultrasound - Gestational Sac but no Yolk Sac/Fetal Pole Visible



## enjoylife

I'm pregnant naturally at 44 (just one month shy of my 45th birthday) and went in today for my first u/s at 6 weeks + 2 days from my LMP (charted so dates are right). The doc did a transvaginal u/s and saw an 11 mm gestational sac. No yolk sac or fetal pole. She said the sac looked smooth and normal and that 5-6 weeks is sometimes too early to see more. I did blood work today and will go back in on Monday to do some more so that the doctor can see if my hormone levels have doubled. I'm also scheduled for another u/s a week from now. e same situation but have a yolk sac and heartbeat show up a week or two later? I'm a bit worried because I know my dates are right. My cycles are short and based on my temps, I should have ovulated around 5/28 or 5/29. I'm on pins and needles about everything going well given the high rate of miscarriage at my age. I haven't had any cramping or bleeding except for the teeniest of red spots that appeared on toilet paper after I went to the bathroom a few days ago. Doc said that's probably normal. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Has anyone been in this position but see a yolk sac or heartbeat a week or two later?

Thanks!


----------



## cherrylee

I didn't want to read and run, are you booked for another scan in a week or two? What did the DR say about it?


----------



## enjoylife

I'm scheduled for another scan in one week. Dr. didn't say much. Just that 5-6 weeks is any jiffy time to see anything.


----------



## Preciousone

I went through this and knew I didn't have my dates wrong it wasn't a good turn out for me but that doesn't mean it's bad news for you, I h


----------



## Preciousone

I hope this is a happy ending 6 weeks is early and it's common not to find a HB this early fx for you xx


----------



## cherrylee

Well I hope things wok out for you next week. Keep us posted, keeping y fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Preciousone

Any news ?


----------



## sharan

I had a bleed at 7 weeks so I attended my EPU where they scanned me. All that could be seen was a sac and embryo but no fetal pole. I was also dated 5+1 week. This didn't make sense because I knew exactly when I DTD.

I returned after what was the longest 2 weeks of my life. And on the screen was a small embryo with a strong HB. I was also then dated as 7+5 weeks. But again the dates didn't make sense as that would have meant I had a 44 day cycle. I also would have DTD 6 days before I supposedly O'vd.

Looking online I learnt that a number of factors could have effected cycle and ovulation. I had a long haul flight on the days running up to my O'v. This could have delayed it by couple of weeks when my body retried to ovulate. I could of implanted a few days after I conceived which again added to my cycle days.

Basically what I'm trying to get at is even if you charted it still isn't an exact science; a number of factors could influence how far along you actually are. So keep heart and don't do what I did and just cry the whole 2 weeks!


----------



## ticking.clock

Yes my first scan just showed gestational sac, 10 days later fetal pole with hb.
Good luck


----------



## enjoylife

Preciousone - No news yet. I'm going in for a second u/s on Thursday. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## enjoylife

Preciousone - Thanks for sharing. I'm sorry it didn't turn out well for you but I hope there is good news in the future.


----------



## Meloc9710

I bet you will see a hb on your Thursday scan and it was just to early before. Wishing you the very best of luck!


----------



## enjoylife

Sharan - Thanks so much. It's amazing how a handful of days can make a huge difference re: what's seen by the u/s. Waiting for the next scan this coming Thursday is tough but I'm trying to keep my mind on other things.


----------



## enjoylife

Meloc9710 said:


> I bet you will see a hb on your Thursday scan and it was just to early before. Wishing you the very best of luck!

Thanks! I really hope so!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm also in limbo land which isn't nice...

Had a big bleed and tissue lost a few weeks back, and got a scan done which put me around 5 weeks it was only 7.5mm gestational sac with yolk sac inside, but no feral pole, so have to go back at on the 11th to check for growth/heartbeat...

Last time we went for a scan I should of been 12 weeks and only got to see a empty sac :cry:

Goodluck for us both x


----------



## Preciousone

I hope it turns out positive I'm sure it will x


----------



## dreamscape11

I am in the same exact boat as you. I had my first scan last Thursday and I was 6 weeks 2 days and all the doc could find was a yolk sac and a fetal pole. There was no heartbeat. The doc kept telling me that because I was right on the cusp that I shouldn't worry (yeah right!) and to come back in a week and we should see the heartbeat. I go back on Friday to find out. He also reassured me that he had seen thousands of these cases and he is confident that everything is okay. He told me that 2/3 of women see the heartbeat at 6 weeks, so we are just in that 1/3 that were unlucky. He also told me that he just had a girl in there who went thru the same thing...they didn't see the heartbeat the week before but she came in that day and they could see it. So - although my hope is low, it is not lost. I pray that we both get to see our babies hearts beating this week.


----------



## Preciousone

I hope this is a positive ending ;)


----------



## Mrs5707

Good luck to you, preciousone. I'm going to my first scan today at 6+2 and praying that we get to see the heartbeat. I'm on pins and needles!!!


----------



## Chellxx

I had an early bleed and scan at 7+5 with nothing but an empty sac seen. 5 days later I was rescanned and they found a perfect 8+3 fetus and hb and I'm now 31 weeks preggo so there s hope for you all :hugs:


----------



## Preciousone

Any updates been keeping fx all day ;)


----------



## enjoylife

Babee_Bugs said:


> I'm also in limbo land which isn't nice...
> 
> Had a big bleed and tissue lost a few weeks back, and got a scan done which put me around 5 weeks it was only 7.5mm gestational sac with yolk sac inside, but no feral pole, so have to go back at on the 11th to check for growth/heartbeat...
> 
> Last time we went for a scan I should of been 12 weeks and only got to see a empty sac :cry:
> 
> Goodluck for us both x

Yes, limbo is no fun. Good luck to you too!


----------



## enjoylife

dreamscape11 said:


> I am in the same exact boat as you. I had my first scan last Thursday and I was 6 weeks 2 days and all the doc could find was a yolk sac and a fetal pole. There was no heartbeat. The doc kept telling me that because I was right on the cusp that I shouldn't worry (yeah right!) and to come back in a week and we should see the heartbeat. I go back on Friday to find out. He also reassured me that he had seen thousands of these cases and he is confident that everything is okay. He told me that 2/3 of women see the heartbeat at 6 weeks, so we are just in that 1/3 that were unlucky. He also told me that he just had a girl in there who went thru the same thing...they didn't see the heartbeat the week before but she came in that day and they could see it. So - although my hope is low, it is not lost. I pray that we both get to see our babies hearts beating this week.

I hope all of us who are in limbo or are trying get good news soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## enjoylife

Chellxx said:


> I had an early bleed and scan at 7+5 with nothing but an empty sac seen. 5 days later I was rescanned and they found a perfect 8+3 fetus and hb and I'm now 31 weeks preggo so there s hope for you all :hugs:

Thanks for sharing your happy ending! Gives me hope.


----------



## enjoylife

I had my follow up u/s yesterday. What a difference a week can make! Last week we only saw an empty gestational sac. Yesterday we saw the yolk sac AND heartbeat!!! It was amazing and wonderful. I feel like I'm in a dream because my father died in his sleep the day before (on July 4th) after battling an illness. I discovered he had died; checked his heartbeat and there was none. The next day I saw a new one. Mind boggling isn't it? I feel like I have experienced a miracle; getting pregnant naturally at almost 45 while my dad was dying. It makes one think that there is truly a bigger force at work.

Good luck to you all on your own journeys.


----------



## dreamscape11

Oh no - I am so sorry to hear about your dad. But I am happy that you got to hear your baby's heartbeat! Life truly is a miracle!


----------



## dreamscape11

enjoylife said:


> dreamscape11 said:
> 
> 
> I am in the same exact boat as you. I had my first scan last Thursday and I was 6 weeks 2 days and all the doc could find was a yolk sac and a fetal pole. There was no heartbeat. The doc kept telling me that because I was right on the cusp that I shouldn't worry (yeah right!) and to come back in a week and we should see the heartbeat. I go back on Friday to find out. He also reassured me that he had seen thousands of these cases and he is confident that everything is okay. He told me that 2/3 of women see the heartbeat at 6 weeks, so we are just in that 1/3 that were unlucky. He also told me that he just had a girl in there who went thru the same thing...they didn't see the heartbeat the week before but she came in that day and they could see it. So - although my hope is low, it is not lost. I pray that we both get to see our babies hearts beating this week.
> 
> I hope all of us who are in limbo or are trying get good news soon. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

I got good news this morning too...7w/3d - 127 BPM. A week really does make all the difference. I hope our happy stories give many others hope because that was the longest, scariest week of my life!


----------



## Chellxx

enjoylife said:


> I had my follow up u/s yesterday. What a difference a week can make! Last week we only saw an empty gestational sac. Yesterday we saw the yolk sac AND heartbeat!!! It was amazing and wonderful. I feel like I'm in a dream because my father died in his sleep the day before (on July 4th) after battling an illness. I discovered he had died; checked his heartbeat and there was none. The next day I saw a new one. Mind boggling isn't it? I feel like I have experienced a miracle; getting pregnant naturally at almost 45 while my dad was dying. It makes one think that there is truly a bigger force at work.
> 
> Good luck to you all on your own journeys.

Oh I'm so sorry about your dad :hugs: that's awful :cry:

Huge congrats on your pregnancy I am so glad you got good news and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months and bubs gives you something to draw strength from when you need it to get through this tough time of loosing your dad :hugs:


----------



## Casper72

enjoylife-WOW! I have read through your entire post and I have major goosebumps going on over here. I am so sorry about your dad, but believe you have in fact experienced a miracle. Amazing. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## iprettii

I'm glad everything turned out well for you.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Hunnie I'm soooo sorry to hear the loss of your dad :cry:

I'm sooo happy you got to see little one... You have given me lots positivity for a good outcome, when I get my scan on Wednesday x


----------



## enjoylife

I'm so happy for you! Congratulations. Our stories will definitely inspire others. Thanks for posting. Best of luck to you.


----------



## enjoylife

dreamscape11 said:


> I got good news this morning too...7w/3d - 127 BPM. A week really does make all the difference. I hope our happy stories give many others hope because that was the longest, scariest week of my life!

dreamscape11: I posted a reply but left out your quote and username. I'm so happy for you. Congratuations! Thanks for posting. I'm glad we had happy outcomes to inspire others. Best of luck to you and your little bean.


----------



## enjoylife

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww Hunnie I'm soooo sorry to hear the loss of your dad :cry:
> 
> I'm sooo happy you got to see little one... You have given me lots positivity for a good outcome, when I get my scan on Wednesday x

Babee_Bugs: Thank you for your words of sympathy for the loss of my dad and words of happiness for my little one. Sending you positive vibes!! Good luck with your scan and keep us posted.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sure will Hunnie :thumbup: I'm sooo anxious


----------



## dreamscape11

Bad news. Just got back from the doctor and my baby's heart has stopped beating. I have a D&C scheduled for Wednesday. :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My scan wasn't good news :cry:

Scan showed incomplete miscarriage, there was still something lying low, there couldn't tell what it was on the screen though...


----------



## enjoylife

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you are doing ok. I know it is devastating. I had bad news yesterday too. See my post.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yes I'm doing as well as can be expected to be honest... It's been a very gruelling process... That finally has now come to an end, still sad nonetheless but hopeful that given my body some time to heal physically that it may happen again one day.

I'm so sorry you have had some bad news :(, I can't see any new posts? So not quite sure what has happened... But just wanted to send my :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

This happened to me in may..it was a mmc im afraid though, got to 21mms and nothing had grown at all, in the end i had medical management. I know how you feel so i really hope this isnt the case!


----------



## lhancock90

:hugs:


----------



## nikkie122

I am going through the same thing. I went in July 25th and they saw the sac and said that they thought I was to early. I go back August 8th. Really hoping that everything is okay!!


----------



## enjoylife

I'm glad you're hanging in there babee_bugs. I know it's hard but I am hopeful that it will happen again one day for you. I'm putting up my post now.


----------



## enjoylife

First, babee_bugs and dreamscape11, I am so sorry for your losses and hope that you both are healing emotionally and physically. This is a tough journey but I am confident that there will be good news for us all down the road. As for my bad news, I had a little bit of bleeding last Tuesday night. The doc wasn't terribly concerned because it was a short gush of blood and it happened while I was exercising. I went in the next day for a ultrasound just to be sure. I wasn't prepared for the bad news that there was no heartbeat and the baby measured 7 weeks 6 days even though I was 11 weeks. Devastating to say the least. I had a d&c right away, just this past Thursday. The doc is going to test for chromosomal abnormalities. The results should be ready in a few weeks. I'm so sad this happened, especially given the loss of my father less than a month ago. I was so happy that I had gotten pregnant naturally at 44, just two months before my 45th birthday. I really hope that I can get pregnant again naturally and with a healthy baby this time. If there are any success stories of women who have gone on to have a successful pregnancy after a miscarriage at this age, I would love to hear them!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Hunnie I'm so sorry... :hugs: x


----------



## ebelle

So sorry for your loss xxx hugs


----------

